# Ok my head is about to explode...



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok I have been reading for the past two days about PMDD and I still don't understand how to dose it into a tank and I read the PMDD dosing thing on The Krib and its saying its the same as Flourish or at least flourish is comparable to it... 


So my question is what ferts am I going to want to buy for my 29g, that is going to be running 100w CF with soilmaster substrate and DIY CO2 with one of the DIY reactors. Is just going with the line of Seachem products such as the Flourish Potassium,Phosphorus,Nitrogen,Excel and plain Flourish is enough? 

As for plants I not sure yet as I am still researching them but I am thinking moss covered bogwood and few varies and I would like some "lawn" plants as well and something to build up the back, not sure which I am going to go with yet ( suggestions are welcome for all plants as well )...

ANY help would be greatly appreciated,
Justin


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Jubs,

The cheapest and, imo, easiest way to go is to get dry ferts and add them to achieve the desired tank levels. You can get these from Greg Watson if you want. The Seachem line is great, but on larger tanks, it gets pricey over the long run. Look this over to give you some info.

Excel is a carbon source and if your diy CO2 is cranking out good, you don't really need to use it. Flourish and Flourish iron are trace mixes (and iron) which are needed as well. You can use CSM+B instead for traces, your choice there.

With the lighting you plan to use (100W), you might want to start saving up for pressurized CO2. In any case, with that lighting make sure you keep up with the plants needs so algae doesn't crop up on you.

HTH.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Easy answer? Get KNO3 and KH2PO4 from www.gregwatson.com for your macros. For micros you can go with CSM+B from Greg, or Seachem Flourish, or Tropica Master Grow (TMG).

Next, I would recommend thinking about PMDD as an introduction to older thought processes. Then check out the Estimative Index from the Barr Report. Numbers are for a 20g, so multiply by 1.5.

Edit: Duh. The occasional problem of using Firefox...unexpected Ninja posting even though times are way separate :ninja:


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies Bert and Turbo! Are you dosing the Greg Watson stuff in a diluted solution of water or are you dosing with powder form that is the part that is messing me up I am having a hard time understanding the EI for some reason and then again I was reading it at 4 ish in the morning so I'll try to grasp it again. Thanks again!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I add a measured amount into a cup and dissolve most of it in plant water. Then I add this to the tank, rinsing it out so as to get it all out. The target levels I shoot for are 10-20ppm NO3, and 2-3ppm PO4. How often you dose will depend on your tank's conditions and inhabitants.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

The measurements with EI are for powder for for macro's (NPK) and liquid for micro's. I usually dose my macro's directly to the tank with no apparent affect on inhabitants.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok I was getting confused with the diluted stage as to how to dose and such. now if you are using the a diluted solution and say you want to dose two different things at once is it safe to mix them in the same water or does that change your figures ( based off Chuck's Calculator ) ? I m sorry if the questions are getting annoying I m just the type of person that has to get the answers or I go nuts trying to figure it out lol Thanks for all the help again I really appreciate it!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Typically it is bad to mix PO4 sources and traces as the PO4 will react with the Iron (Fe) and reduce Fe availability.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the answers! I scored today I went to a near by Lesco and got a bag of Soilmaster Select Charcoal for $12 !!!! I was happy as the cheapest price I have seen people getting it for was in the $15-$17 range. I also went to a LFS that has a bargin tank that has misc. parts and they had a gravel vac with out the hose for $0.50 and I picked up a kH and gH test kit for a decent price. I tested my tap that its 2*dkH and 3* gH. So I guess I m going to have to raise it up a little bit so I don't worry about the pH bottoming out. 

I am looking into a pressurized system but its just not feasible at the moment as we ( my girlfriend and I ) just moved to Denver from Washington State and we are both looking for jobs but its definitely on the list though. 

I will be switching my nano over to Soilmaster tonight or tomorrow just for kicks. Anyways, thanks for all the advise and feel free to give me any links you might feel are useful as I still need to get an idea for what kind of plants I am going to go with and a maybe a possible list that would work good with my tank and the lighting.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

By far the best resource for studying different plants is the PlantFinder here at this site. See the menu bar across the top. It isn't as complete as it could be, but it gives excellent data and photos of the various plants for various uses.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks Hoppy I gave it a look over need to do alot more looking still though. 

I notice you have soilmaster in your 29 as well did you mix anything with it or are you just running a straight single layer of soilmaster? I bought some peat moss lastnight and planned to do what MatPat did with a thin layer of peat down I don't have any mulm as I don't have a setup tank to get the mulm from.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Jubs,
Ask your lfs for mulm when you are ready to go. They should be able to help. Otherwise, maybe there's someone else from the Denver area on this site? Maybe a club in Denver where a member can give you some?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I sprinkled a very thin layer of ground peat on the bottom glass, added some mulm from the LFS, then added the SM substrate. A very thin layer, for me, was barely one granule thick. My LFS clerk thought I was whacko when I asked for the mulm, but his co-worker told him some folks do that, and to squeeze some of the filter sponges into a bag for me. I would say it worked great, but I don't know if it would have worked just as well if I had just used my pocket lint!


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> ... but I don't know if it would have worked just as well if I had just used my pocket lint!


:spit: HAHA thanks Turbo and Hoppy, I didnt even think about doing that I will have to ask them next time I go.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The only concern I would have about getting your mulm from an lfs is the fact that you see so many tanks with diseased/dieing fish. I'd be concerned about bring back some malady with me from the store.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Which is why a local club member would be a good choice


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing and next friday I plan on attending the local club meeting to see whats it all about. I miss having an aquarium club as I had one when I lived in PA. I am hoping there are some plant people in the club as well as some of the non common fish keepers and I have a reputation to up hold  as a I have always had "not so common" fish...

I have a 90G that needs to be setup as well but thats a ways off as I am still looking for work and the 29 is still on hold. Can't decided if I am going to go with an "aquascaped" planted tank or just a lightly planted low light tank with some big fish or not. 

I'm pretty sure I'll end up addicted to planted tanks though so we'll see... I not too much into bigger fish anymore my tastes have traveled alot over the years and I have came back to small fish and I'll just wait till I buy my own home for a big fish tank as I have always planned on having either a huge plywood tank or an indoor pond or both. 

Anyways thanks again for your guy's input!


----------

